# Cruising Maine JUL2015



## DFletcher2 (Aug 1, 2014)

I am cruising the Maine Coast the week of 23JUL2015 aboard a Hinckley SW59 and thought that I would say hello at the Hinckley Yard. My first time into Maine waters. What other Maine ports are your favorites and why? We will be aboard at night, most likely. I have a draft of 6.5 ft. with the centerboard up and a beam of 15.5 ft. Moorings or anchorages are fine as I have a tender but tight slips I will stay away from usually. We would like to add two other Maine ports of call to our cruise besides Southwest Harbor.
Thanks for your thoughts on this.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Get this book:






There are so many places to go, and they are so close to each other, you could easily fit a different overnight stop and lunch stop every day, and never tie to a dock if you don't want to. Not like the west coast at all, have fun!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I like Boothbay harbor. Touristy little town, but still nice. I like it for the restaurants and pubs. My GF likes the shops. The harbor is beautiful and protected with many moorings, but more lobster pots. McSeagulls is my favorite spot for music and drinks. I ran into Julie Anne Moore there once. 

And if Im not mistaken, Southwest Harbor is not far from Bar Harbor which is a pretty cool place.


----------



## DFletcher2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendations. I will read up on Booth Bay and Bar Harbor.


----------



## doug1957 (Dec 13, 2011)

There are some nice anchorages in Swans Island (Buckle, Mackerel) on the North side if you want to spend a night on the boat in an anchorage. Also Frenchboro on Long Island has some nice hiking trails.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

DFletcher2 said:


> I am cruising the Maine Coast the week of 23JUL2015 aboard a Hinckley SW59 and thought that I would sat hello at the Hinckley Yard. My first time into Maine waters. What other Maine ports are your favorites and why? We will be aboard at night, most likely. I have a draft of 6.5 ft. with the centerboard up and a beam of 15.5 ft. Moorings or anchorages are fine as I have a tender but tight slips I will stay away from usually. We would like to add two other Maine ports of call to our cruise besides Southwest Harbor.
> Thanks for your thoughts on this.


Living here, I'm admittedly biased, but with just a week in the area, I would recommend you not go far from Southwest Harbor. In the immediate area, Northeast Harbor and at least some of Somes Sound should not be missed.

Think of this sailing area as a coastline that is hundreds of miles long - all contained within a 30 nautical mile sphere. That sphere is the Penobscot Bay area. And you are starting on the edge of that sphere in Southwest Harbor.

Take advantage of the winds to sail and explore in nearly any direction within. I have too many favorite, ports, anchorages and sailing areas to list here.

A high point would be the middle nucleus of islands in Penobscot Bay, both large and small. Sail the thoroughfares along towns and fishing villages. Enjoy an anchorage by yourself, or visit a busy harbor, that's an easy choice inside the sphere.

All the places listed so far are terrific, I know them well. 
If you had more time, I'd recommend a bigger sphere.


----------



## DFletcher2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks, Tom. Nice to hear from a local.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

DFletcher2 said:


> Thanks, Tom. Nice to hear from a local.


You're welcome. The only thing you really need to know to sail the coast of Maine: Bring to Boil- 1 1/8" inch of seawater, STEAM(goes without saying): 10 minutes per pound.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

TomMaine said:


> You're welcome. The only thing you really need to know to sail the coast of Maine: Boil 10 minutes per pound.


Boil.....?


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Steam. Definitely. And getting to castine and belfast might be fun too. Three tides and Marshall wharf brewery in Belfast.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

TomMaine said:


> You're welcome. The only thing you really need to know to sail the coast of Maine: Boil 10 minutes per pound.


Boil? Is that what Maine-iacs do??? In RI, we steam lobsters. 2 inches of salt water in the lobster pot. 20 minutes. Doesn't really matter about the pounds.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

For little dogs like that I would only go 5 minutes per pound, overcooked dog is the worst.



TomMaine said:


> You're welcome. The only thing you really need to know to sail the coast of Maine: Boil 10 minutes per pound.


----------



## DFletcher2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good tips all. And a great picture of the 38 ft. Alden Challenger "Christmas." I will look up Castine and Belfast in the cruising guide. Thank you.

Funny about the dogs.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't forget to drop a line at the ne corner of Jeffries ledge,the bottom is alive with a haddock bloom and other assorted tasty Bite's


----------



## Bruce3966 (Feb 8, 2015)

I lived there for 5 years and always loved visiting Machias, Eastport and Lubec. Just my two cents even though these are farther up the coast but less crowded for sure.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm another local yokel and would echo much of what's already been said. At various times I've owned and had my boat based in NE Harbor, SW Harbor, Camden, Belfast, and Bucks Harbor in S. Brooksville so am quite familiar with the Penobscot Bay area. 

When you first arrive from the South, if you need boating equipment or parts, your choices within walking distance from shore is Hamilton Marine in Rockland, Hamilton Marine in Searsport (longish walk or call store for ride), West Marine and small Hamiltons Marine in SW Harbor. 

Unless you need parts, and since you have limited time, I'd stay away from the western shore of Pen Bay, too many tourists in Camden and all of the Harbors on that side except Rockland or Camden's inner harbor tend to be rolly. Castine and Belfast are both nice little towns but both harbors have currents that make it uncomfortable when opposed by the wind direction. In Castine there's plenty of room to anchor across from the town to get out of the current. Belfast has probably the best boatyard (Frontstreet) for larger boats in the area.

My favorite harbor is where I currently keep my boat, Bucks Harbor on the western end of Eggemoggin Reach. It's very protected and well located for a sail in Pen Bay or to head eastward down the Reach or straight out to the islands around Deer Isle, Isle au Haut and the Fox Islands (North and Vinalhaven). There's a small general store that has an outstanding restaurant in the back of the same building a short walk from the marina dock or yacht club. Fuel and water available at Bucks Harbor Marine, water only at the yacht club dock. I also like sailing out around Deer Isle and North Haven and Vinalhaven. Arriving from the southwest, it's fun to pass between North Haven and Vinalhaven via the Fox Islands Thorofare as you proceed towards MDI. Anchor off the beach at Butter Island and go ashore and follow short path to the highest point and enjoy the view from granite bench. There's a fleet of schooners out of Camden and Rockland that regularly ply the waters between Pen Bay and MDI and anchor among the many islands in between. Quite a beautiful site to see them sailing or even just at anchor. Several of them have only a yawlboat for auxiliary power. 

The MDI area is a great cruising area in itself so you really don't need to range too far afield if you plan to make SW Harbor your base. Bar Harbor is frequently rolly so best to limit a visit to during the day and spend the night somewhere else. Very nice little art gallery a short walk from dock at Islesford Dock (restaurant on dock but call for evening reservations). You can take your dinghy from SW Harbor on a nice day or take the "mothership" and call ahead to use one of the restaurants moorings or anchor. NE Harbor is very full, I prefer SW, take a 15 minute round trip cruise through the harbor in your boat and you've pretty much seen it. Somes Sound is pretty, especially if it's rough or foggy outside. Use a Hinckley mooring at Valley Cove. A nice day trip is to Frenchville on Long Island, or if you want to enjoy an actual SAND(!) beach and probably have it all to yourself, check out Marshall Island nearby. Swans Islands Burntcoat is also nearby and a nice harbor. A nice short sail east from SW Harbor is Hancock Point. Anchor on the east side and go ashore at dock and walk about 1/4 mile uphill along road for dinner at Crocker House, one of my very favorite restaurants/inns anywhere. Outstanding food and ambience but casual dress is OK! Call ahead for reservations. 

Speaking of fog, we have lots of it but by late summer, less than in June. Also, the further east you go, the foggier is gets and the MDI area tends to be foggier than just ten or twenty miles further to the west. Sometimes it stays foggy for days. BUT, frequently, the warmth of a land mass will raise the air temp just enough to burn off the fog, so if you plan to sail in areas such as north of Bar Harbor or up Somes Sound or in Eggemoggin Reach or amongst the islands near Swans Island on these foggy days, you often can enjoy beautiful, sunny sailing conditions only a few miles from where those further from any land mass are completely closed in by thick fog. If you are approaching a harbor in extremely thick fog and wondering how in heck you'll even manage to find a dock or a particular mooring in less than 100' visibility, usually the fog will be much thinner once you enter a harbor due to it being surrounded by warmer land, so it's not as bad as it might seem from a few miles away. 

Woodenboat School is located in Brooklin on the eastern end of Eggemoggin Reach. They host the Woodenboat Regatta around the first of August. If you're in the area, don't miss it! Between 75-100 wooden boats of all shapes and sizes racing, quite a show! 

Anchor! Despite the rocky shorelines everywhere, almost every harbor bottom here is composed of a very thick clay/mud that is just about perfect for anchoring as long as you have a washdown pump to clean it off your chain. You can anchor almost anywhere and feel very secure. So, you aren't limited to harbors that have towns or other boats nearby. Also, the wind usually dies to almost nothing around dusk so unless there's a storm nearby, you can be pretty confident that even locations that seem exposed and windy at 3PM will be calm by nightfall. 

Tides. Plan on 10'-12' everywhere so don't fall into the trap of assuming that just because you sailed through there yesterday, you can do it again today. Take it into account when figuring appropriate scope for anchoring. Nuff said on that! 

Enjoy your visit, and welcome!


----------



## DFletcher2 (Aug 1, 2014)

What a well written and helpful post for anyone cruising Maine. Your love of those waters is evident. Thank you for sharing your personal favorites. Your cautions for fog and tides are noted. Thanks for the observation on bottoms for anchoring, I was wondering. I will try your restaurant recommendations. I will pull out my chart and will enjoy reviewing your cruise recommendations. 
Fair winds and following seas and long may your big jib draw,
Don
s/v Mary Sunshine


----------

